# Needles



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

So , say its pandemic time , and you need a needle for whatever point is you need a needle , you can't find any clean needles but there are plenty of dirty ones around what do you do ?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sterilize 'em. Drug addicts just use a bleach solution.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Really, I'll just wash whatever I'm knitting...


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Really, I'll just wash whatever I'm knitting...


  ! Funny lol


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Modern disposable needles get dull very fast but you also need a syringe, some people don't know the difference. The needles are stainless steel so disinfecting them is relatively easy if not recommended. The syringes themselves are usually plastic and have a rubber/synthetic plunger, these are MUCH more difficult to disinfect to modern standards. 
Places with veterinarian supplies may still have syringes and needles and I would be willing to use these on people in an emergency.
They also have reusable syringes with either glass or plastic tubes that are made to be disinfected, so it is a bit easier. 99% alcohol is what I typically use for disinfecting vet supplies but you have to be sure it doesn't dry out soft plastics like the plunger. Boiling is also effective but no method is 100% except maybe an autoclave or an extended run in a pressure canner. 
If I had to use a "dirty" needle and syringe it would be cleaned first then disinfected with preferably 2 methods like boiling and alcohol.


----------

